# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه 4 ماهه تا کنکور

## alpey

سلام
در مورد این نوع از برنامه ها زیاد دیدیم تو مکتبستان و خرسند و غیره و غیره
اخیرا هم گروه الفا مثبت که اتفاقا تبلیغ اون تو همین سایت هم هست برنامه ای تدارک دیده برای فارغ التحصیلان که بتونن تو 4 ماه دروس رو 2-3 بار مرور کنند
و زمان رو هم 8-12 ساعت در نظر گرفتن
 
کسی این برنامه الفا مثبت و یا برنامه های مشابه رو تهیه کرده و کیفیتش رو چطور میدونه؟؟
در مورد* نحوه* ریختن کلی این نوع برنامه ها هر کس هر راه کاری* داره یا  دیده* لطفا به اشتراک بذاره

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

کیفیت در حد تیم لاس پالماس اسپانیا ! این جمله رو چند بار دیگم گفتم مهمترین وبهترین برنامه ریزانسان خودشه ! این برنامه ها فقط یه الگو خوب میتونه باشه مگرنه بازده خاصی نداره .یاحق

----------


## reza376

> دقیقا منم دنبال همون الگوی خاص و در واقع یه مثال هستم...به همین خاطر خط اخر رو به نوعی هایلایت کردم


الگو های گزینه 2 با کمی تغییر خیلی خوبه

----------


## alpey

:Yahoo (35):

----------


## nac

برنامه ی بیوپلاس رو کسی تهیه کرده؟

----------


## Dr.Matteo

up :Yahoo (43):

----------


## mina_77

از این برنامه ها استفاده نکردم

ولی اینکه تا کنکور دو سه بار بشه مرور کرد و خوند و تست زد رو قبول دارم

با 8-12ساعت خوندن ممکنه

دور اول مدتش طولانیه تا همه چیز رو یکبار بخونید اما ممکنه و قابل انجامه

----------


## iran-king

قیمت برنامه 4 ماهه مکتبستان چقده؟

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

برنامه های از پیش نوشته شده وکیلویی واسه همه پیشنهاد نمیکنم استفاده کنین

----------


## hero93

من خودم طراح برنامه هستم یه برنامه 1+4 ماهه هم ریختم هفته اولشم اگه خواستیدتا رایگان براتون بزارم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amirdostaneh

امروز از یکی از دوستام گرفتم برنامه 4 ماهه فقط واسه خنده خوب بود البته کلشو گوش ندادم 

آرش گلستانه بود با افشار

----------


## محبوبه21

این برنامه الفا مثبت چطوره؟

----------


## z.f.p

5سلام دوستان.من یه سوال و در واقع کمک خیلی مهم میخوام در مورد همین برنامه چهار ماه و...و ترجیح دادم اینجا. بپرسم. راستش من تا الان نصفه نیمه خوندم ولی هیچ کتابیو نبستم و مثلا کتابایی مثل تاریخ و ارایه ...اصلا نخوندم.از چند روز پیش یه برنامه ریختم که تا قبل عید همه کتابارو ببندم ولی دیدم بیهودست چون همش از برنامه عقب میفتادم و از اونجایی که تو هر روز حداقل پنج تا درس گذاشته بودم خیلی پراکندگی داشت.تصمیم گرفتم از امروز تا سی اسفند هر روز دو تا کتابو بخونم و ببندم و البته عربی اختصاصی و عمومی و دو تا کتاب تاریخ ادبیاتو هر روز تو برنامم گنجوندم که تیکه تیکه بخونم.اینجوری میبندم و البته بعدش دوباره دو تا مقطع برای جمع بندی بر خودم گذاشتم و خرداد ماه هم که هر روز یه کنکور سراسریو تحلیل میکنم.بنظرتون حخوبه؟مشکلی نیست اگه الان مثلا تو یک روز کل یه کتابو بخونم؟تراز سنجشمم حدودا دو رو بر 10000 هست.البته من برناممو خیلی اجمالی گفتم.کمک کنید

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط z.f.p


5سلام دوستان.من یه سوال و در واقع کمک خیلی مهم میخوام در مورد همین برنامه چهار ماه و...و ترجیح دادم اینجا. بپرسم. راستش من تا الان نصفه نیمه خوندم ولی هیچ کتابیو نبستم و مثلا کتابایی مثل تاریخ و ارایه ...اصلا نخوندم.از چند روز پیش یه برنامه ریختم که تا قبل عید همه کتابارو ببندم ولی دیدم بیهودست چون همش از برنامه عقب میفتادم و از اونجایی که تو هر روز حداقل پنج تا درس گذاشته بودم خیلی پراکندگی داشت.تصمیم گرفتم از امروز تا سی اسفند هر روز دو تا کتابو بخونم و ببندم و البته عربی اختصاصی و عمومی و دو تا کتاب تاریخ ادبیاتو هر روز تو برنامم گنجوندم که تیکه تیکه بخونم.اینجوری میبندم و البته بعدش دوباره دو تا مقطع برای جمع بندی بر خودم گذاشتم و خرداد ماه هم که هر روز یه کنکور سراسریو تحلیل میکنم.بنظرتون حخوبه؟مشکلی نیست اگه الان مثلا تو یک روز کل یه کتابو بخونم؟تراز سنجشمم حدودا دو رو بر 10000 هست.البته من برناممو خیلی اجمالی گفتم.کمک کنید


ببخشید کل یک کتاب تو یک روز نشدنیه.مگه در سطح آبکی و در سطح امتحان مدرسه نه در سطح یه ازمونی مثل کنکور....که از ریزترین مطالب سوال میدن!!!اینجور برنامه ها رویایی هستن واسه همین به عمل نمیرسن.

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> 5سلام دوستان.من یه سوال و در واقع کمک خیلی مهم میخوام در مورد همین برنامه چهار ماه و...و ترجیح دادم اینجا. بپرسم. راستش من تا الان نصفه نیمه خوندم ولی هیچ کتابیو نبستم و مثلا کتابایی مثل تاریخ و ارایه ...اصلا نخوندم.از چند روز پیش یه برنامه ریختم که تا قبل عید همه کتابارو ببندم ولی دیدم بیهودست چون همش از برنامه عقب میفتادم و از اونجایی که تو هر روز حداقل پنج تا درس گذاشته بودم خیلی پراکندگی داشت.تصمیم گرفتم از امروز تا سی اسفند هر روز دو تا کتابو بخونم و ببندم و البته عربی اختصاصی و عمومی و دو تا کتاب تاریخ ادبیاتو هر روز تو برنامم گنجوندم که تیکه تیکه بخونم.اینجوری میبندم و البته بعدش دوباره دو تا مقطع برای جمع بندی بر خودم گذاشتم و خرداد ماه هم که هر روز یه کنکور سراسریو تحلیل میکنم.بنظرتون حخوبه؟مشکلی نیست اگه الان مثلا تو یک روز کل یه کتابو بخونم؟تراز سنجشمم حدودا دو رو بر 10000 هست.البته من برناممو خیلی اجمالی گفتم.کمک کنید


به نظرم کار بسیار اشتباهی هست
انسانی 30 تا کتاب داره تا شما بیاای 2تا 2 تا بخونی بری اخر اولی یادت رفته. حدقال روزی باید 4 تارو بخونی . من خودم حداقل 4 تارو میخونم

----------


## Bano.m

: /

----------


## ThinkeR

> 5سلام دوستان.من یه سوال و در واقع کمک خیلی مهم میخوام در مورد همین برنامه چهار ماه و...و ترجیح دادم اینجا. بپرسم. راستش من تا الان نصفه نیمه خوندم ولی هیچ کتابیو نبستم و مثلا کتابایی مثل تاریخ و ارایه ...اصلا نخوندم.از چند روز پیش یه برنامه ریختم که تا قبل عید همه کتابارو ببندم ولی دیدم بیهودست چون همش از برنامه عقب میفتادم و از اونجایی که تو هر روز حداقل پنج تا درس گذاشته بودم خیلی پراکندگی داشت.تصمیم گرفتم از امروز تا سی اسفند هر روز دو تا کتابو بخونم و ببندم و البته عربی اختصاصی و عمومی و دو تا کتاب تاریخ ادبیاتو هر روز تو برنامم گنجوندم که تیکه تیکه بخونم.اینجوری میبندم و البته بعدش دوباره دو تا مقطع برای جمع بندی بر خودم گذاشتم و خرداد ماه هم که هر روز یه کنکور سراسریو تحلیل میکنم.بنظرتون حخوبه؟مشکلی نیست اگه الان مثلا تو یک روز کل یه کتابو بخونم؟تراز سنجشمم حدودا دو رو بر 10000 هست.البته من برناممو خیلی اجمالی گفتم.کمک کنید


هر روشی که میدونی صحیحه و به نفعته انجام بده................میشه به تعداد شرکت کننده های کنکور روش مطالعه گفت!پس بهتره خودت تصمیم بگیری که چیکار کنی چون نظرات بچه ها یکسان نیست..................اگه با این روش خوندن بعدا مطالب از خاطرت نمیره و وسطاش مباحث قبلی رو مرور کنی و اگه میدونی با مرور دوران جمع بندی مطالب به طور کامل بازیابی میشه همین روش رو برو...........ولی اگه نه فقط درحد یه حرفه و به بعدش فکر نکردی خب بشین یه راهی که خودت واسه خودت بهترین میدونی انتخاب کن...........روش شما بقچه ایه که به جای خودش و با انجام صحیح میتونه مفید باشه!

----------


## ThinkeR

> 5سلام دوستان.من یه سوال و در واقع کمک خیلی مهم میخوام در مورد همین برنامه چهار ماه و...و ترجیح دادم اینجا. بپرسم. راستش من تا الان نصفه نیمه خوندم ولی هیچ کتابیو نبستم و مثلا کتابایی مثل تاریخ و ارایه ...اصلا نخوندم.از چند روز پیش یه برنامه ریختم که تا قبل عید همه کتابارو ببندم ولی دیدم بیهودست چون همش از برنامه عقب میفتادم و از اونجایی که تو هر روز حداقل پنج تا درس گذاشته بودم خیلی پراکندگی داشت.تصمیم گرفتم از امروز تا سی اسفند هر روز دو تا کتابو بخونم و ببندم و البته عربی اختصاصی و عمومی و دو تا کتاب تاریخ ادبیاتو هر روز تو برنامم گنجوندم که تیکه تیکه بخونم.اینجوری میبندم و البته بعدش دوباره دو تا مقطع برای جمع بندی بر خودم گذاشتم و خرداد ماه هم که هر روز یه کنکور سراسریو تحلیل میکنم.بنظرتون حخوبه؟مشکلی نیست اگه الان مثلا تو یک روز کل یه کتابو بخونم؟تراز سنجشمم حدودا دو رو بر 10000 هست.البته من برناممو خیلی اجمالی گفتم.کمک کنید


هر روشی که میدونی صحیحه و به نفعته انجام بده................میشه به تعداد شرکت کننده های کنکور روش مطالعه گفت!پس بهتره خودت تصمیم بگیری که چیکار کنی چون نظرات بچه ها یکسان نیست..................اگه با این روش خوندن بعدا مطالب از خاطرت نمیره و وسطاش مباحث قبلی رو مرور کنی و اگه میدونی با مرور دوران جمع بندی مطالب به طور کامل بازیابی میشه همین روش رو برو...........ولی اگه نه فقط درحد یه حرفه و به بعدش فکر نکردی خب بشین یه راهی که خودت واسه خودت بهترین میدونی انتخاب کن...........روش شما بقچه ایه که به جای خودش و با انجام صحیح میتونه مفید باشه!

----------


## z.f.p

> هر روشی که میدونی صحیحه و به نفعته انجام بده................میشه به تعداد شرکت کننده های کنکور روش مطالعه گفت!پس بهتره خودت تصمیم بگیری که چیکار کنی چون نظرات بچه ها یکسان نیست..................اگه با این روش خوندن بعدا مطالب از خاطرت نمیره و وسطاش مباحث قبلی رو مرور کنی و اگه میدونی با مرور دوران جمع بندی مطالب به طور کامل بازیابی میشه همین روش رو برو...........ولی اگه نه فقط درحد یه حرفه و به بعدش فکر نکردی خب بشین یه راهی که خودت واسه خودت بهترین میدونی انتخاب کن...........روش شما بقچه ایه که به جای خودش و با انجام صحیح میتونه مفید باشه!


سپاس از وقتی که گذاشتین..درسته..من همه جوانبشو سنجیدم.حافظمم خوبه.یعنی همین الان از درسای سال دوم هم بیشترشو یادمه. اما درست میگید.اینکه اینا فقط در حد حرف باشه پس من به خودم توهین کردم وقتیکه یه کاریو میگم اما بهش عمل نمیکنم.من با این روشای کلی بهتر نتیجه میگیرم چون بهم ثابت شده. .البته قطعا من اومدم کمک بگیرم که بتونم روش خوبتر رو انجام بدم.نظرات دوستان رو خوندم و به جای دو تا کتاب کامل چهار تا کتاب از هر کدوم نصفشو قرار دادم .ممنون از همگی.ان شاء الله همه زیر 100 میشیم .من ایمان دارم که میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kimiagar

بچه ها با یه کانال اتفاقی اشنا شدم که برنامه های چهار ماهه رو گذاشته از اون جایی که نمیشه لینک گذاشت هر کسی مایل بود و نیاز داشت پیام خصوصی بده لینک رو براش بفرستم اگه نیازش بود استفاده کنه اگه هم ناراحت مشکل شرعی اش بودین بعدا پول رو به موسسه مربوطه بدین

----------

